# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Koffie slecht voor zwangerschap - Artikel

## Leontien

Naar de schadelijke effecten van koffie op het ongeboren kind is al veel onderzoek gedaan. Er is niet altijd sluitend wetenschappelijk bewijs gevonden.

De meeste onderzoekers, dokters en instanties wijzen een hoge consumptie van koffie tijdens de zwangerschap echter af. Veel organisaties, zoals het Voedingscentrum, raden aan niet meer dan drie koppen koffie per dag te nemen.

Uit nieuw Deens onderzoek onder maar liefst 18.478 zwangere vrouwen blijkt inderdaad dat de schadelijke gevolgen voor de baby vanaf vier koppen per dag enorm toenemen. Is er bij een halve tot drie kopjes koffie per dag nog maar een risico van drie procent op een miskraam, bij vier tot zeven bakken is dat opgelopen tot 33 procent. Vrouwen die acht of meer kopjes koffie per dag drinken hebben 59 procent meer kans op een miskraam. 

Veel vrouwen ontwikkelen tijdens de zwangerschap overigens vanzelf een afkeer van koffie. Zo wordt de consumptie ervan tijdens de zwangerschap vaak op een natuurlijke manier geregeld. 

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...5327/sc=a494e7

----------

